# Signing



## lineman661 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a question I'll try not to piss anyone off by asking it, it seems I ask wrong damn questions every time, isn't signing for a package unsafe?


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

This should explain things






YouTube Video


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol.  Just keep hearing from friends not to butt all the feed back I read sais it's all good


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

lineman661 said:


> Just a question I'll try not to piss anyone off by asking it, it seems I ask wrong damn questions every time, isn't signing for a package unsafe?


  Holy shit bro.. Seriously are you one of Jerry's kids you retard ??


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinkig so just new to it


----------



## GMO (Dec 30, 2010)

Just send your gear to me.  I'll sign for it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 30, 2010)

dont worry about it


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ha! He said Jerry's Kids!!!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't be a pussy..... sign for it!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 30, 2010)

You'll get used to the anal creampies in the prison shower homie. Sign away


----------

